# LCD Monitor Problem



## Telescopist (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,
I purchased a T4i to replace my T3i several months ago. I use it for  several business related situations. I image my art work for my web  site. I use the camera to document work on some of my investment  properties. I love the camera. Unfortunately, I ran into a problem with  the monitor a couple of hours ago. Here best describes the issues:
1. When I turn the power on the shooting settings are not displayed. This was my first sign of trouble. Just a blank screen.
2. The flip out LCD monitor will not light up and display info. when I  half click the shutter to focus and/or want to look at the LCD monitor  to check out my infor. 
3. Moreover, when I take a shot it does not come up on the LCD monitor  unless I hit the preview button. Then the image stays on indefinitely.  The images do not time out. I have to manually turn the LCD screen off  by tapping the blue arrow key.
4. So, the LCD monitor definitely is working. I can access my Menu  settings, Live View mode works,  and touch pad functionality works while  in Menu settings. I just cant get it to work when I press half way  down on the shutter button or when I power up.
5. The Quick Control button  located just below the Aperture Exposure  compensation button was intermittently turning the LCD monitor touch  screen on. But now it doesnt at all. I do have data in the viewing  screen.
6. I did replace the battery just in case this was a power issue with a fresh one...

Thanks for any help you might be able to provide


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 24, 2012)

Press the "info" button.  That button cycles through what the camera should display on the back LCD each time you press (so you may need to press it repeatedly to get it back to what you want displayed).  One of the settings is to leave the LCD off (black) in which case it would only display an image if you click the "play" button to display images on the card.


----------



## imtravy (Oct 24, 2012)

You have just described the exact same problems I am having with my T4i. It's so damn annoying


----------



## Telescopist (Oct 24, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> Press the "info" button.  That button cycles through what the camera should display on the back LCD each time you press (so you may need to press it repeatedly to get it back to what you want displayed).  One of the settings is to leave the LCD off (black) in which case it would only display an image if you click the "play" button to display images on the card.



That's interesting about the INFO button cycling from one of 3 options.I didn't realize that. Meanwhile, I've had the T4i shut off for the past 30 minutes or so and stuck it under a desk lamp with a 60 watt bulb. At a safe distance! I did this just in case there might be an issue with moisture. Just guessing... Camera has not been out in inclement weather but you never know. Booted the camera back up just now, and immediately the LCD screen lit up with the  current imaging settings. Then I pressed the INFO button. A new window with all of the relevant info. popped up. Pressed INFO again and the screen went blank. Pressed again and Freespace, time/date, etc. info. popped up again. Pressed INFO again and the screen went blank. And now....let's say the Freespace, time/date, etc window pops up, I press the button 2x and both presses yield a blank screen. Third press, I am back to the Freespace, etc. window. I just did a half press of the shutter and attempted to take a shot of my Acer screen. The LCD of course is blank. I was able to do an auto focus and take a shot. A very brief flash of (and I'm guessing) part of the image pop up on the screen. Just part of the image. It happened really fast. When I pressed the Playback button, the image appeared. Just tried it again. This time there was no preview on the LCD screen after the shot was taken. But the image is intact when I press the Playback button. Hope all of this made sense as I elaborated on the problem.

Okay, just to add a bit more to the puzzle, I pressed the Quick Control button. Low and behold the LCD screen lit up showing that I am in M mode, speed 1/60, etc. etc. Cool, I thought. Then I pressed the shutter half way to do an auto focus. The LCD screen goes blank. I tried several iterations pressing the QC button and pressing the INFO button but was able to achieve the goal of getting the LCD screen to function in the shooting menu window.


----------

